# 16 gauge



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Who still makes a 16 gauge. Its in my eyes the perfect shotgun. wouldn't mind owning another one but want a pump or semi auto


----------



## Gray Hunter (Dec 15, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> Who still makes a 16 gauge. Its in my eyes the perfect shotgun. wouldn't mind owning another one but want a pump or semi auto


Browning makes a 16 but it’s expensive I recall seeing them at Fin Feather Fur for over $1200 I believe.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I did look at them but that is a pile of cash for a hunting gun. If it was just going to be range gun I could see it but not for something that is going to be in the swamps and briar thickets


----------



## Gray Hunter (Dec 15, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> I did look at them but that is a pile of cash for a hunting gun. If it was just going to be range gun I could see it but not for something that is going to be in the swamps and briar thickets


I agree too pretty of a gun to have it in the field. Belongs above a fireplace for that price.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Not for sale but I have a 16 gauge Ithaca featherlight my grandpa gave me for my 16th birthday. I had to pull it out after I saw your post. Haven’t had it out in years. 
No idea on the value but it is priceless to me.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My dad has a model 37 featherlite in 16 gauge that was bought new in 1943 by a relative. I've been trying to get that thing off him for years. It's my favorite gun I've ever shot or hunted with. Doves beware


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The Ithaca 37 is a nice gun. My dad has one in 12 gauge. I’d like to have a 16 or 20 gauge.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have had both the 12 and 16ga. Ithaca 37's for about 40 yrs.
They are ruggedly built and just work. 
IMO, just can't beat them in the field.
Would love to have a nickel for every squirrel,rabbit,pheasant,quail, grouse they've killed...and like a Timex...they just keep on ticking. Won't be long my son will take them over and hopefully they will last him for as many years as they've lasted me.
If I were looking for a 16 pump today...hands down it would be an older Ithaca 37


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

The Winchester model 12 is great one also. I have my dad's 16 gauge its killed lots of rabbits and squirrels and deer and a few turkey. We never had one problem with the gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

At one time Stoeger made a Uplander in a 16, I know that’s not a pump or semi though.


----------



## demodave216 (Sep 6, 2014)

Stevens (555 & 555E) and TriStar (Trinity) both make O/U, in addtion TriStar has a semi-auto Viper G2


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

No mention of a 870 16ga ? My dad's gun for bunnies and pheasant was going to pass down to my nephew, but he went overseas.... hope they will return before I'm gone too gift him , like to keep it in the family , got a great nephew that's interested in shooting , not sure yet about hunting
I have several gifted to me, that should stay in the family


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Marlin made a sweet little, very light over under Model 90 in 12 and 16 also. 
Have one in 16ga and it's actually become my go to squirrel, rabbit shotgun.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I do have an old stevens 16 gauge no clue how old it really is. Just a single shot don't know that I would trust it with modern duck loads though. That's why I want to find a newer one


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I believe these went out of production just recently but I'm sure that they can still be found, slightly used.....









BPS Upland Special - Pump-Action Shotgun - Browning







www.browning.com





They also had this gun in their standard stock models.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Who still makes a 16 gauge. Its in my eyes the perfect shotgun. wouldn't mind owning another one but want a pump or semi auto


i HAVE A Mossberg Bolt action 16 gauge. Love this gun. Back in the 70's these were the most common in the field it seemed.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Last I knew you could still get 870 wing masters in 16ga. If not it’s something that they stopped making recently.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I think the remington's were just a retrofitted 12 gauge receiver instead of having a dedicated 16 gauge one which to me defeats the purpose of the 16


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Is Remington even producing guns?


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

You may have to scout the gun shows for a good used one.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

You only live once so if you can find one get the Japanese made Browning A5 Sweet 16 with factory Browning screw in chokes (original gun not the current A5 short recoil modern made expensive garbage with the junk aluminum frame). This original all steel gun has fantastic ballance and holds 5 shots. Many a time I have needed the 3rd shot and because of it scored doubles on quail, chukar and pheasant and rabbit. You could not ask for a more perfect shotgun. I only wish I could have afforded one when I was a kid. I was a side by side man for years until I discovered the Sweet 16 and no it was not cheap as I had to give $1200 for it used about 10 years ago but it was worth every penny. I have hunted with it now for 10 years and much upland game has fallen to it as it shoots like a laser gun. Reliable as hell too but you have to take care of it and clean it and lube it like any piece of machinery so it stays reliable.

The 16 gauge for me brings back old memories of long gone hunting companions and fabulous hunts in the 50's and 60's when pheasants were as common as the leaves on the trees as well as quail and grouse. All gone with the wind now as I have had to hunt on preserves to duplicate the halcyon days of the glorious past of coming home with a game bag so heavy I could not carry it all even though I was a strong young man at the time. Its not the easiest gun to take apart when you take out the bolt for cleaning but you can learn if you try.

I have even hoarded some ancient old shotgun shells that were loaded with the gunpowder that had a sweet smell to it after the shell was fired as it too brings back old memories. Modern shells smell much different after they are fired. Its not surprising as everything they make today is overpriced pure junk and garbage.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

wildromanian said:


> You only live once so if you can find one get the Japanese made Browning A5 Sweet 16 with factory Browning screw in chokes (original gun not the current A5 short recoil modern made expensive garbage with the junk aluminum frame). This original all steel gun has fantastic ballance and holds 5 shots. Many a time I have needed the 3rd shot and because of it scored doubles on quail, chukar and pheasant and rabbit. You could not ask for a more perfect shotgun. I only wish I could have afforded one when I was a kid. I was a side by side man for years until I discovered the Sweet 16 and no it was not cheap as I had to give $1200 for it used about 10 years ago but it was worth every penny. I have hunted with it now for 10 years and much upland game has fallen to it as it shoots like a laser gun. Reliable as hell too but you have to take care of it and clean it and lube it like any piece of machinery so it stays reliable.
> 
> The 16 gauge for me brings back old memories of long gone hunting companions and fabulous hunts in the 50's and 60's when pheasants were as common as the leaves on the trees as well as quail and grouse. All gone with the wind now as I have had to hunt on preserves to duplicate the halcyon days of the glorious past of coming home with a game bag so heavy I could not carry it all even though I was a strong young man at the time. Its not the easiest gun to take apart when you take out the bolt for cleaning but you can learn if you try.
> 
> I have even hoarded some ancient old shotgun shells that were loaded with the gunpowder that had a sweet smell to it after the shell was fired as it too brings back old memories. Modern shells smell much different after they are fired. Its not surprising as everything they make today is overpriced pure junk and garbage.


If your only gonna live once find a Belgium “sweet 16”. Imo the only real sweet 16 made, or the only browning for that matter.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> If your only gonna live once find a Belgium “sweet 16”. Imo the only real sweet 16 made, or the only browning for that matter.


Its a total myth that the Belgium guns were better made, they weren't, as a matter of fact I have found some Belgium made guns had less workmanship than the Japanese made guns. It is true that the Japanese guns had some internal changes to them so the purest might prefer the original Belgium guns but the changes in no way affected the performance or durability of the weapon. I personally knew several Gunsmiths decades ago that also told me much the same thing about the fact that it was only myth that the Japanese made guns were inferior and one gunsmith told me he saw better workmanship in the Japanese made guns he worked on due to owner neglect and or abuse.

Some people may not have liked the sheet metal roll pins that replaced the tiny threaded screws but the roll pins could always be removed with little problem but a rusted up threaded tiny screw was a nightmare to remove so in some ways that change although cosmetically annoying was actually superior to the tiny threaded screws the roll pins were just not as classy.

Since the Belgium guns sometimes bring more in resale due to only pure ignorance the Japanese guns are a real bargain if you can call $1,200 a bargain. I could not be happier with my Japanese made gun and I am a fanatic on fine workmanship in firearms. Believe me I know what good workmanship is in firearms. I come from the "old school" when it comes to "real firearms" that are made out of finely polished blued steel and gorgeous walnut and as you can tell I am not thrilled about the present day made firearms made of plastic and brittle castings and or aluminum.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

wildromanian said:


> Its a total myth that the Belgium guns were better made, they weren't, as a matter of fact I have found some Belgium made guns had less workmanship than the Japanese made guns. It is true that the Japanese guns had some internal changes to them so the purest might prefer the original Belgium guns but the changes in no way affected the performance or durability of the weapon. I personally knew several Gunsmiths decades ago that also told me much the same thing about the fact that it was only myth that the Japanese made guns were inferior and one gunsmith told me he saw better workmanship in the Japanese made guns he worked on due to owner neglect and or abuse.
> 
> Some people may not have liked the sheet metal roll pins that replaced the tiny threaded screws but the roll pins could always be removed with little problem but a rusted up threaded tiny screw was a nightmare to remove so in some ways that change although cosmetically annoying was actually superior to the tiny threaded screws the roll pins were just not as classy.
> 
> Since the Belgium guns sometimes bring more in resale due to only pure ignorance the Japanese guns are a real bargain if you can call $1,200 a bargain. I could not be happier with my Japanese made gun and I am a fanatic on fine workmanship in firearms. Believe me I know what good workmanship is in firearms. I come from the "old school" when it comes to "real firearms" that are made out of finely polished blued steel and gorgeous walnut and as you can tell I am not thrilled about the present day made firearms made of plastic and brittle castings and or aluminum.


In America everyone is entitled to their opinion. There’s a reason the original Belgium’s bring more and it has nothing to do with ignorance. To each his own. I’ve owned 5 A5’s. 3 Belgium’s and 2 Jap’s. At my age obviously none were brand new at my purchase. I still have 3 of them, guess which one’s. But to the original OP I have never owned but have shot several Belgium “Sweet 16’s”.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ithaca is based in Sandusky Ohio now and you can actually get the Model 37 brand new. But last I saw they made them in 12 or 20 guage only now. I have a pristine 16 guage one made in 1956 that I have used a few times and love it. I fell in love with my grand fathers in the early 60’s and found one several years ago after I tried getting it from my uncle but have not been able to yet. Maybe some day......


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> In America everyone is entitled to their opinion. There’s a reason the original Belgium’s bring more and it has nothing to do with ignorance. To each his own. I’ve owned 5 A5’s. 3 Belgium’s and 2 Jap’s. At my age obviously none were brand new at my purchase. I still have 3 of them, guess which one’s. But to the original OP I have never owned but have shot several Belgium “Sweet 16’s”.


I too have owned several Belgium A5 and I stripped them down more than enough times to know what I am talking about and they were in no way superior to the Japanese made guns. In the U.S. because of WWII with the Japanese there is still a lot of residual prejudice still felt for the Japanese but anyone who has bought their firearms or their knives or other machinery know the Japanese made and still make some of the finest machinery in the world and that definitely includes firearms. At one time they made a washing machine guaranteed for life it was actually that good but cheap Chinese made machines soon resulted in its unfortunate demise because people looked at price first and quality last. 

I might add that in the 1980's I examined both a pump gun and an auto made in Japan with knockout stunningly beautiful wood. A friend of mine bought both of them that day and 40 years later still has yet to have a part break on either of them. Smith & Wesson also at one time imported Japanese made shotguns as did Weatherby. And Weatherby never has made or sold junk. Weatherby still sells a Japanese made rifle made by Howa with the Weatherby name on it and its well known for outstanding workmanship, reliability and accuracy. I have had several of them. Howa workmanship is first class and far above the current made Remington 700 and Winchester M70 rifles. Howa also made a .22 rifle for Weatherby years ago which is much sought after by Weatherby collectors. One other Japanese company also made the same rifle for Weatherby and still makes shotguns for Browning their name is Miroku. No one I know would call the Japanese made over unders junk. I have one myself and the value on it has doubled since I bought it some years ago. Its one of my favorite skeet guns. It patterns beautifully.

I would agree that if you can find a mint Belgium gun that it will have higher resale value and is a better investment because of both the prejudice against Japanese made items in the U.S. and the myth that they are a better made gun so again for investment purposes by all means buy them if in mint condition. Used condition is another matter altogether because I have in the past bought Belgium guns very reasonably. Rare models are another breed of cat altogether.

I might add Browning makes a modern A5 that is a sacrilege even being named A5. This is not to say its not an acceptable modern made gun but trying to hoodwink the public, most of whom never owned an original real A5, into believing its a modern reincarnation of a classic is a low cheap shot on the gullibility of the public at large (pun intended).


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

wildromanian said:


> I too have owned several Belgium A5 and I stripped them down more than enough times to know what I am talking about and they were in no way superior to the Japanese made guns. In the U.S. because of WWII with the Japanese there is still a lot of residual prejudice still felt for the Japanese but anyone who has bought their firearms or their knives or other machinery know the Japanese made and still make some of the finest machinery in the world and that definitely includes firearms. At one time they made a washing machine guaranteed for life it was actually that good but cheap Chinese made machines soon resulted in its unfortunate demise because people looked at price first and quality last.
> 
> I might add that in the 1980's I examined both a pump gun and an auto made in Japan with knockout stunningly beautiful wood. A friend of mine bought both of them that day and 40 years later still has yet to have a part break on either of them. Smith & Wesson also at one time imported Japanese made shotguns as did Weatherby. And Weatherby never has made or sold junk. Weatherby still sells a Japanese made rifle made by Howa with the Weatherby name on it and its well known for outstanding workmanship, reliability and accuracy. I have had several of them. Howa workmanship is first class and far above the current made Remington 700 and Winchester M70 rifles. Howa also made a .22 rifle for Weatherby years ago which is much sought after by Weatherby collectors. One other Japanese company also made the same rifle for Weatherby and still makes shotguns for Browning their name is Miroku. No one I know would call the Japanese made over unders junk. I have one myself and the value on it has doubled since I bought it some years ago. Its one of my favorite skeet guns. It patterns beautifully.
> 
> ...


I agree and disagree with the above statements. I’ll stop at that. Let’s find this guy a 16 gauge he can use and enjoy!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree the A5 is an amazing gun but they're too nice to be out hunting with unless it's in a manicured field.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you are only looking for a reliable field gun in 16 ga there is a Stevens 311, in wood, on 'Ohio.hibid.com, lot 3338, or probably also 'Baer Auctions'. It may go for a reasonable price and, in my opinion, they seldom sell for more than their 'true' value as a damn good little field gun. I have a few that I plan on someday putting custom wood on just to make them look as good as they hunt.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another one of my favorites-Love my Browning Auto 5. I have owned it since 1978(Bought new) and it's still one one of the best shooting shotguns I have. It just fits well and the balance is very good. I have killed many boxes of clay pigeons, Pheasants and Grouse and Rabbits as well. Never mal functioned and is still in excellent condition.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> I agree the A5 is an amazing gun but they're too nice to be out hunting with unless it's in a manicured field.


I disagree. I have hunting in some of the roughest country on earth and if you watch what your are doing you can keep your gun from getting damaged. I will agree accidents can happen but I have seen people accidentally put nicks, scratches and damage on their guns in their own homes because of an accident or moment of carelessness.

A5 original guns are still available an amazingly low prices compared to what you pay for for modern made junk plastic, stamped sheet metal and cast iron modern garbage. I have seen some A5's even in pawn shops go for $500 and that includes many gun shows I have been for. Compare that price to the astronomically high prices you pay for today's modern made garbage. 

If you are afraid of scratches then buy a well used A5 to take hunting but then again I have had mine for 10 years and have put no scratches on it at all even when hunting under some very rough conditions. I just am a careful person.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

While I agree you can be careful and cautious. Duck hunting swamps and creeks and kicking thickets for rabbits guns are going to get scratched muddy wet etc.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> While I agree you can be careful and cautious. Duck hunting swamps and creeks and kicking thickets for rabbits guns are going to get scratched muddy wet etc.


As I said before if you are afraid of scratches there are plenty of good used A5's out there compete with old scratches, dents and dings and lots of blue wear but most still work or can be made to work and they are still better than modern made rip off junk guns.


----------

